# شرح بالصور : " طريقة تسجيل أشرطة الكاسيت عل&#16



## pola (9 أبريل 2006)

*شرح بالصور : " طريقة تسجيل أشرطة الكاسيت عل&#16*



شرح طريقة التسجيل من شريط كاسيت إلى أقراص مدمجة CD 




الأدوات المطلوبة : 



1 ـ توصيلة ذات طرفين ، أحدها له رأسأن يثبت في منفذ خروج الصوت من المسجل LINE-OUT ، والآخر له رأس يثبت في منفذ دخول الصوت LINE-IN في بطاقة الصوت الموجودة بالكمبيوتر 



من الخلف 






2 ـ أن يوجد لديك برنامج musicmatch JUKEBOX الذي سوف يتم الشرح عليه ، وبواسطته يتم التسجيل 
وتستطيع تحميله من موقعه : http://www.musicmatch.com ، أو تجده على 
أقراص مجلة ويندوز الشهرية في كل عدد تقريبا​ 
 ـ أن يوجد لديك محرك أقراص مدمجة ناسخ ، لنسخ التسجيل على أقراص مدمجة CD ، وقرص مدمج CD جديد 
خطوات العمل بعد تجهيز الأمور السابقة :
الخطوة الأولى : تقوم بتشغيل البرنامج musicmatch JUKEBOX ثم من قائمة OPTIONS تختار RECORDER ثم SOURCE ثم تختار LINE-IN 





الخطوة الثانية : 
ثم من الواجهة الرئيسة للبرنامج تضغط على زر التسجيل الأحمر RECORD MUSIC .
بعد ذلك سوف يظهر لك شاشة بالأسفل موجود فيها التالي : 



ـ Artist وهو المجلد الرئيسي الذي سوف يحفظ فيه التسجيل ولك تغييراسمه كما تحب ، تضغط عليه ثم تكتب الذي تريد .






ـ مجلد Album وسوف يكون داخل المجلد السابق ، أيضا تستطيع تغيير اسمه كالسابق .




ـ ثم الملف أو التراك أو المسار الذي سنقوم بتسجيله سمه كما تحب وهو موجود في الحزء الأيمن من الشاشة ، وأنا سميته هنا LOVE THE MOON15 .




ـ ثم تضغط على الزر الأحمر STAER RECORDING TRACK .






ـ ثم بعد الانتهاء من التسجيل اضغط على زر المربع الأزرق STOP RECORDING .




سوف تجد ما قمت بتسجيله محفوظا في مجلد المستندات ، داخل مجلد الأصوات My Music .




ـ طبعا تستطيع تغيير مكان حفظ التراكات ، تذهب إلى قائمة OPTIONS من القائمة الرئيسة للبرنامج ثم تختار SETTINGS 

:36_22_25: ​


----------



## pola (9 أبريل 2006)

ثم تختار RECORDER ثم TRACKC DIRECTORY





ثم تحدد المكان الذي تريد حفظ التراكات فيه ، من أجل أن تختارها عند التسجيل على الأقراص المدمجة CD 





الخطوة الثالثة بعد أن أصبحت المسارات (( التراكات )) جاهزة للنسخ على أقراص مدمجة CD 
تفتح قائمة FILE من الواجهة الرئيسة للبرنامج ثم تختار CREATE CD .





بعد ذلك تحدد سرعة النسخ كما تحب من خانة CD SPEED ، وكلما قلت سرعة النسخ كان النسخ أفضل





وهنا تقوم بتغيير من خانة CD FORMAT إلى اختيار DATA 





​


----------



## ميرنا (9 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسى يا بلبل نتعبلك يوم تدبيستك اى قصدى فرحك*


----------



## pola (9 أبريل 2006)

توجد خيارات كثيرة وسهلة تغير فيها كما تحب ..




ع كيفـك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ثم بعد ذلك تختار ADD TRACK ثم تحدد المكان الذي قمت بحفظ التراكات (( المسارات )) التي قمت بتسجيلها سابقا ، وأنا هنا أخترت قراءة موجودة على جهاز








طبعا بإمكانك عمل تراكات كثيرة ومتعددة تصل إلى 74 دقيقة تقريباً .







ـ ثم بعد ذلك تضغظ على أيقونة CREATE CD لبدء التسجيل على القرص المدمج CD ، طبعا يكون فارغ (( جديد ))






منقول للاهمية 
​


----------



## pola (9 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليكى يا ميرنا

ان شاء اللة انتى اول  المدعوين البنات


----------

